# I May Have Made a Mistake!



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

Well, I thought I would try something different. I made a video and titled it Super Secret Turning - Don't Peek! and I think that may have been a mistake. No one is watching it! LOL!! The idea is to guess what I'm turning without peeking at the ending. Oh, well, best laid plans…


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

That is a really cool project. Never would have guessed it as I've never seen that before. Maybe you made it too secret on YT. lol.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Nothing personal, but I don't watch videos posted by members. They are usually self-serving and pretty crappy. I've never run across anything I couldn't explain in a blog with photos and text.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Nothing personal, but I don t watch videos posted by members. They are usually self-serving and pretty crappy. I ve never run across anything I couldn t explain in a blog with photos and text.
> 
> - Rich


I can see that being true in some cases, but there are some good, well-made videos. I think this is one of them. Very well done, good quality video, and the turning was on point, although the shape of the item in question had me thinking of something else and I can blame AvE for that, if you know who he is. lol.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> Nothing personal, but I don t watch videos posted by members. They are usually self-serving and pretty crappy. I ve never run across anything I couldn t explain in a blog with photos and text.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> ...


Rayne, I know just what you mean about the shape! Hahaha… While I was editing it, and given the title I gave it, I saw what you are talking about and could imagine what some people might think at that point! I didn't see it while I was working on it, but I sure saw it later!

Rich, I'm truly sorry you feel that way. My videos are anything but self-serving. I don't sell anything, I don't have any commercial interests. I'm just a 70 year old retired guy that wants to hear from someone besides my wife that always just says "oh, that's nice." I don't have to have compliments, just a discussion about some of the stuff I turn.

Thank you both for commenting, I appreciate it!

Phil


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Interesting video and unique product at the end.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

No disrespect intended … I just can't invest 36:52 in a video I don't even know the subject of.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> No disrespect intended … I just can t invest 36:52 in a video I don t even know the subject of.
> 
> - TheDane


No sense of adventure? You don't enjoy a mystery? How 'bout woodturning, certainly you enjoy that!
No disrespect accepted, but I do respect your opinion.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> Interesting video and unique product at the end.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thank you, woodbutcher, much appreciated!


----------



## CRAIGCLICK (Mar 14, 2018)

Enjoyed the video. Thanks for making it. The product surprised me. Impressive!

If there is any piece of constructive criticism that I can offer its that your lighting is a little harsh. It makes it tough to see the work sometimes.

But I enjoyed it and I lolk forward to more.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I thought the video quality was pretty good. A little long, so I admit I skipped around a bit. But to be fair any video over 60 seconds loses my attention. Technology has given us the ability to just have fun with videos. Isn't that what a hobby is supposed to be, FUN. Keep on making videos, keep on turning, and keep on posting. Who cares who watches them. Its about enjoying every minute of the 42 million we have here.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

My take, and maybe a bit of a rant.
I watched an earlier video of yours and it was my last. I believe that you know what you are doing and the risk but does everyone else? I am referring to the process of removal starting about 36:10 in this video.




Maybe not a fair comparison (I believe one knows what they are doing and the other does not) but compare to this video starting about the 11:20.





In your video did you give appropriate warnings? What about a new person turning the same type item; only at 900 rpm…and never being taught to stand out of the line of fire.
Just as bad as the second video to me.

My Gson ( 8 yo) just turned his first item, a top, a few months ago. I would not want him to see either video. That would even apply to Jimmy Clewes turning a rectangular piece of wood at 3200 rpm with only safety glasses (no face shield). When he get older he can make his on judgement on what is safe or not, not just because someone did it on youtube.

BTW
The toothpick holders have been around a long time. This is one I made at least 10 years ago. There is a web site which list eight videos for toothpick holders also of various types.
Yours still looks very nice.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> My take, and maybe a bit of a rant.
> I watched an earlier video of yours and it was my last. I believe that you know what you are doing and the risk but does everyone else? I am referring to the process of removal starting about 36:10 in this video.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I LIKE yours, Lee! Very cool, looks more finished than mine and the knob on yours is a huge improvement. I had never see any other videos, I'll have to take a look at a few.
As far as safety, I think that is up to the individual turner. I'm definitely NOT a teacher. I just show how I do things.
Thank you for your thoughts and comment!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

It's cool thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> It s cool thanks for sharing!
> 
> - Wildwood


Thank you, Bill! It means a lot coming from you!


----------

